
How Killers Bought Guns They Weren't Supposed to Get - jhull
https://www.wsj.com/graphics/how-killers-bought-guns/
======
mdrzn
WSJ has a paywall, the "web" link under the title in this page does not solve
that issue.

How long before we'll add an "Outline" link to use that decluttering service?

------
cobrabyte
How's this related to tech?

~~~
THE_PUN_STOPS
In addition to what other commentators have said, this website is chock full
of people who like to solve meaningful problems.

Gun violence in America is a meaningful problem.

